# Biete Sinumerik 840D SL NCU 730.2



## 2010berlin@gmx.net (28 November 2010)

Sinumerik 840D SL NCU 730.2
6FC5373-0AA00-0AA1
noch original verpackt - Siegel i.o.


habe noch diverse andere Teile aus Testaufbau:
Siemens, Pilz, Servax, u.s.w.


----------

